# Who is ready for the blizzard ???



## nmaho (Jan 25, 2015)

Brought up a lot of wood under the cover of farmers porch today. I have at least 3/4 of a cord nice and dry and ready for the storm.


----------



## Lakeside (Jan 25, 2015)

I am ready , face cord of honey locust moved to the deck covered all sides, just around the corner from the slider door.
Also three days worth inside next to the stove.  Check list - 3 large chicken pot pies ( cook on top of stove ) 12 pack of Sierra Nevada Pale ale.
this is a concern if company comes over, I better grab another just in case,


----------



## GENECOP (Jan 25, 2015)

Must start moving wood around tonight and Tommorrow morning......it's there, but it's undercover, 30' away from my furnace....


----------



## HybridFyre (Jan 25, 2015)

Ready! Half a cord in the garage. All gas tanks are full and generator on standby. Tractor is primed and ready to go!


----------



## ZZ Tom (Jan 25, 2015)

What blizzard?? It's 51F and calm. Might hit freezing overnight. Oh yeah, and on mandatory no burn across 7 counties due to EPA air quality violations. I'll take some blizzard.

Best of luck to all of you in the NE. Stay warm and be safe.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 25, 2015)

Meh, blizzard... I think I'll be okay.


----------



## coaly (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, I'll put on a coat.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 25, 2015)

Locked and loaded !


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 25, 2015)

I go on the values of semper paratus.


----------



## t1shrk (Jan 25, 2015)

Ready.  I only have 140' of driveway to clear, and I have 10 gallons of fuel for the Toro 2 stage Blower.  I also have wood inside the house, and another 1/4 cord in the garage staying dry, and then another 2 or 3 cord already seasoned wood in the wood shed (ataying mostly dry), along with ANOTHER 6 or 7 cord of unseasoned wood in the same wood shed.  I have to work tomorrow, but I will be able to run a few errands (mainly premium beer aquisition) and doing a coupld other things around the house after I get off...  We're on Long Island and right now they are saying 24" - 36".


----------



## 2broke2ride (Jan 25, 2015)

Bought a battery for the fourwheeler today so I can use the plow (winch won't work without a battery) and put the plow on it........... Plowed all around my wood piles from the 8" we got the other night.......... Got 3 days of wood moved into the basement.


----------



## nmaho (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes I fired up the generator this morning, will power the whole house. Started up the snowblower everything gassed up.monday will have to pick up the liquid refreshments.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 25, 2015)

kennyp2339 said:


> I go on the values of semper paratus.



U must have been a coasty. Don't u mean paralysis


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 25, 2015)

Plow Boy said:


> U must have been a coasty. Don't u mean paralysis



Ouch lol, yes I was a coasty ten years ago, it feels like yesterday though, I just got the call for work saying to pack a bag for 5 days minimum, I work for the power company, we'll give this storm hell


----------



## riverat (Jan 25, 2015)

I am ready fuel up and waiting ,TYM Tractor 4 wheel drive and a 4 wheeler that I have a plow for but not showing in this photo


   Jeff


----------



## Ashful (Jan 25, 2015)

nmaho said:


> Yes I fired up the generator this morning...


Doh!  Knew there was something I forgot.  Still got last year's ice storm gas in the genny.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 25, 2015)

Those TYMs are nice tractors.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 25, 2015)

snowpocalypse Is coming.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 26, 2015)

kennyp2339 said:


> Ouch lol, yes I was a coasty ten years ago, it feels like yesterday though, I just got the call for work saying to pack a bag for 5 days minimum, I work for the power company, we'll give this storm hell



I've got a buddy who is a retired E7. He let me in on that one


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 26, 2015)

Wake me up when it's time to truly panic ....


----------



## cybex (Jan 26, 2015)

Ready.


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 26, 2015)

Stoves have been cleaned. 
Wood boxes are full.
Cat box cleaned (plenty of fresh litter ready to go).  KEY!
Cat/dog food in abundance, grocery shopping completed last night.
Full tank of gasoline for the snow blower (cars full, too).
Auxiliary water will be drawn tonight.
Lamp oil in abundance; reservoirs filled, wicks cleaned, and replacement mantles in stock.

I hope we don't lose power, I'd really like to spend the day in my shop working away in undisturbed quiet.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2015)

Stay warm folks and stay safe.


----------



## jimdrea (Jan 26, 2015)

Well have to say I'm psyched for this storm. Last year we bought a Napoleon 1402 insert.  I have been tinkering with it all season  to figure out burn times and how best to operate it.  I have 2 cords of well seasoned hardwood left and the storm will hit tonight.   I moved a quarter cord from my garage to my cellar so I don't have to go out. They are predicting 2 to 3 feet here in Eastern Massachusetts.  I have plenty of food, plenty of beer and a bottle of Jamison, so mother nature do your best I know I'll be toasty even if the power goes out.


----------



## danimal1968 (Jan 26, 2015)

They're also predicting winds approaching hurricane force.  I'm not sure I'd be mouthing off to Mother Nature...

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2015)

Thinking of you Dune. Batten down the hatches and tie down the tarps.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 26, 2015)

Projections for my area are 20-30" with wind gusts to 50mph. Twenty I can handle no problem, 30 gets to be an especial PITA. Hope my cap don't clog with the high winds and snow cooling off the flue gasses.

Got both snow blowers ready and prep'd the joint to the degree that you can. Time for a drink.


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 26, 2015)

All I've got is a shovel, a POS stove and a $99 HarborFreight genny...and I haven't tested either.  

If the meteos know what they are talking about, we get 10" over 24 hours.

Good luck to everyone in the 'Juno zone'


----------



## maple1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Must be seeing it down there now? It's supposed to hit here early tomorrow morning. We're overdue for some winter, but it doesn't have to hit all at once by the bejeebers. Blizzard warnings are out - the snow is one thing, but I really don't likely the high winds on this open hilltop I'm on.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 26, 2015)

maple1 said:


> Must be seeing it down there now? It's supposed to hit here early tomorrow morning. We're overdue for some winter, but it doesn't have to hit all at once by the bejeebers. Blizzard warnings are out - the snow is one thing, but I really don't likely the high winds on this open hilltop I'm on.


Started snowing lightly here (LI) at about 8am. Probably had 2-3" over the next 8 hrs but can still see the blacktop on the driveway with the wind blowing it clear. It's picking up now (5pm), winds getting stronger. By 8 we should be into it. Good luck up your way.


----------



## Jags (Jan 26, 2015)

Hang on to your hats, folks.  Will be thinking of you east coasters tonight.


----------



## English BoB (Jan 26, 2015)

Always ready. Stay warm everyone.

BoB


----------



## Knots (Jan 26, 2015)

The wind is what makes it un-fun.  This was last February at the place I was renting.  I couldn't get out the door on that side of the house, but it was down to the grass on the other side.  Pushed the snow through the radiator and under the lip of the hood
on my truck and into the engine bay.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 26, 2015)

Knots said:


> The wind is what makes it un-fun.  This was last February at the place I was renting.  I couldn't get out the door on that side of the house, but it was down to the grass on the other side.  Pushed the snow through the radiator and under the lip of the hood
> on my truck and into the engine bay.
> 
> 
> ...


Snow is so dry it's blowing everywhere and getting into everything but I see you're familiar with that!


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 26, 2015)

Put in a cord of wood. Two lifts with the tractor. pretripped the 7 1/2ft blower.....ready to roll. But i do have to put on 640 miles in this weather. Part of life.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 26, 2015)

BTW, a bad storm up here is pain. But I've been in Boston/CT/etc in a bad storm. that is truly not fun. I'll take my punishment up here.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 26, 2015)

Supposed to get bad overnight in my S/W corner of Ct.....fueled up the truck with more gas than I've had in it since new (never fill it up).....Blower at the ready, an extra wheel barrow full of Oak in the garage. At this time the roads are covered, ordered off the roads at 9pm......not too worried, it's the northeast...it happens, just gotta be ready.....oh yeah....snow rake standing by


----------



## DTrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Face cord of oak in sun room. 1/2 cord left in basement. Chicken coop tarped over.  Wind is starting to howl now. I'm guessing 8-10" so far. My chimney is on the the west side of the house and that's usually where the wind is coming. Mostly fouls my draft.  But wind from the east..... So far so good. Stove is drafting like a monster!  Sounds a bit like one too!


----------



## Knots (Jan 27, 2015)

flyingcow said:


> BTW, a bad storm up here is pain. But I've been in Boston/CT/etc in a bad storm. that is truly not fun. I'll take my punishment up here.



Yep.  Up here you just have to deal with the weather.  Down there you have to deal with the weather and other things.  I don't miss it...


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 27, 2015)

http://weather.cod.edu/satrad/index.php# good stuff here


----------



## Knots (Jan 27, 2015)

The wind is the noteworthy component of this storm here.  If this keeps up, I won't have to rake the roof.  I doubt there'll be a flake left!

Still have power.  I made enough coffee for the day, so nothing matters anymore...


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 27, 2015)

Pilgrim Station in Plymouth lost transition line and is now off line, at least with everyone home the power drain may be less.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 27, 2015)

somewhere around 6 + inches, and still snowing.......happy to see we didn't get hammered overnight....what we have, I can keep up with once I get the snowblower going....won't fire any machine up till 9 or 10am out respect for the neighbors, then probably go back out every few hours


----------



## maple1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Knots said:


> The wind is the noteworthy component of this storm here.  If this keeps up, I won't have to rake the roof.  I doubt there'll be a flake left!
> 
> Still have power.  I made enough coffee for the day, so nothing matters anymore...


 
Same here - and I just made my first cup.

There's walls of white blowing through my yard - gotta be some HUGE drifts building somewhere.


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 27, 2015)

I took the dog out at 5AM.  There wasn't much snow (3-4") but the drifts were already taking shape.  It was 21F and the wind was howling, the snow stung my face.    We usually walk around for 15 minutes, but today he was all business... 7 minutes!  What a great dog, he knows what to do and always delivers in a timely manner.

I generally keep  my shop at 45-50 overnight and use the furnace to warm it to 60 before I light the stove.  I lit the stove an hour ago.  The Classic is rockin' right along at 500F and the room temperature is rising but more slowly  than it does in fair weather.    The wind is very strong and out of the northeast, the snow is sideways.  I haven't checked out the ocean today, but the seas are very high at the navigational markers.  And my tracks from the house have been wiped clean.  It's beautiful!


----------



## Knots (Jan 27, 2015)

"Not fit for man nor beast out" my Dad used to say.




At this rate, I'd guess we'll get the 2 feet although I don't know how anyone would measure it.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 27, 2015)

Epic meteorologist failure, here.  Predictions as of midnight were still 6-12" new snow, and we got less than an inch.  How can they be that wrong, less than 12 hours out?  It's fun to watch them back-pedal on the news this morning, after two days of hype.

Neighboring NJ governor had to repeal his "state of emergency" declaration.  [emoji12]


----------



## maple1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, I'm encouraged that you guys don't seem to be getting what you were supposed to get. Unless that means we will get it instead.

EDIT: Ha. Just heard an update from a weather guy on the radio. Apparently it tracked further east than it was supposed to, and we won't get as much as they thought. Still blizzard warnings due to the wind though.

(Now watch it change again...)


----------



## Knots (Jan 27, 2015)

maple1 said:


> Well, I'm encouraged that you guys don't seem to be getting what you were supposed to get. Unless that means we will get it instead.



Ummmm...the wind is slowing somewhat here, but the snow has picked up some.  I reckon that's what's getting shipped east.  

I think we're getting 2+ in southern Maine.  Ship me down some of that good fish chowdah from Nova Scotia and I'll try to hold it off!


----------



## jharkin (Jan 27, 2015)

Its interesting that the predictions where so wrong in PA and NJ, and apparently ME.. Ive seen the complaints on other boards as well.   Here in eastern mass they where pretty much spot on.  2 feet and counting.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2015)

Joful said:


> Epic meteorologist failure, here.  Predictions as of midnight were still 6-12" new snow, and we got less than an inch.  How can they be that wrong, less than 12 hours out?  It's fun to watch them back-pedal on the news this morning, after two days of hype.


SE Mass is taking if full on. Pesky low pressure systems! They never park where you want them to. Better to be forewarned and prepared than to be caught with your shorts down.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 27, 2015)

Well considering it's the end of Jan I think we made out alright. We took a decent storm last weekend but it was really not to bad considering. Decided to go to a friends cabin. Great evening, we woke up to pouring rain and the snow was quickly replaced by freezing rain making the journey back quite interesting for both my quad and his snow machines.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 27, 2015)

begreen said:


> SE Mass is taking if full on. Pesky low pressure systems! They never park where you want them to. Better to be forewarned and prepared than to be caught with your shorts down.


 
+1.

Must be tough being a meteorologist - don't think there's another occupation that I can think of where you're putting your work out for as much public view & scrutiny as this. And doing it while trying to predict something as unpredictable as the weather?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 27, 2015)

Joful said:


> Epic meteorologist failure, here.  Predictions as of midnight were still 6-12" new snow, and we got less than an inch.  How can they be that wrong, less than 12 hours out?  It's fun to watch them back-pedal on the news this morning, after two days of hype.
> 
> Neighboring NJ governor had to repeal his "state of emergency" declaration.


Model reliance? a shift 50 miles and time of deepening of make all the difference in their world.

after 3 + hours of very lt flurries, no. Plymouth county back in heavy snow since 11 am.


----------



## GENECOP (Jan 27, 2015)

Just got back in , 2 hrs blowing snow, and shoveling.......detailing ...etc...back inside, hot chocolate, wood boiler Turning out 170deg water.........just started a fire in the Fireplace, trying out some Irish Peet Logs....


----------



## Ashful (Jan 27, 2015)

begreen said:


> Pesky low pressure systems! They never park where you want them to. Better to be forewarned and prepared than to be caught with your shorts down.


I dunno, begreen.  Aside from almost certain death on the Schuylkill Expressway (aka "Sure-Kill Deathway"), I actually enjoy those few surprise storms that catch us off-guard, from time to time.  Reminds me of waking up to unexpected snow as a school kid.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2015)

Think of the emergency services people that have to rescue stranded motorists and the plow crews that have to dodge their abandoned cars. These folks have their hands full and put in long hours during a storm. It also takes a day or two to move in emergency power crews from different states. Having warning helps them get in place so that they can work on restoration asap.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 27, 2015)

There you go, ruining my romantic notions, again...


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL. We got our 2" of snow in Dec. Lasted a day. That's plenty for me. Now I'm thinking of those folks in Scituate that are dealing not only with the blizzard, but also watching their cars floating down main street. This is a serious storm.


----------



## Knots (Jan 27, 2015)

Still snowing.  Looks like winter is really here now.

_Tuesday Night:  5 to 8 inches of snow expected.

Friday:  1 to 3 inches of snow expected.

Sunday Night:  Snow accumulating 5 to 8 inches.

Monday:  Snow accumulating 8 to 12 inches._


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 27, 2015)

maple1 said:


> Well, I'm encouraged that you guys don't seem to be getting what you were supposed to get. Unless that means we will get it instead.
> 
> EDIT: Ha. Just heard an update from a weather guy on the radio. Apparently it tracked further east than it was supposed to, and we won't get as much as they thought. Still blizzard warnings due to the wind though.
> 
> (Now watch it change again...)


According to what I saw it tracked 50 mi east of the tip of LI. Far eastern end got about 30" we got 20+ but hard to measure. West and the city got much less. Same thing happened w/ the 2013 storm (Nemo) except I got 33-36" that time.

All clear now. Had the good sense to go over both snow blowers recently and got them running right. Have two neighbors that found out this am that their blowers aren't running.


----------



## DTrain (Jan 27, 2015)

24" here. And still falling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Wood piles and chicken coop covered.


----------



## Dix (Jan 27, 2015)

Stick a fork in me. I'm done. 

I didn't measure, but it was over my knees in the low spots.

I'm 5" 11"I'm not sure what's a drift, and what isn't.

6 doors allow you out of this place. I could get out of only one.


----------



## fossil (Jan 27, 2015)

Not so very long ago, there'd have been no warning at all.  I'm a Mechanical Engineer, so I'm not unfamiliar with multi-variable problems, but the earth's atmosphere is a whole different ballgame...pretty much infinite-variable.  Before weather satellites and the development of so-called super computers and some of the most complex and elegant programming ever yet accomplished, predicting the weather was more guess work than science.  Some weather observations would trickle in from different locations, and somebody would plot them on a map and say, "Yep, it's probably gonna rain".  I think it's amazing that we can be as accurate as we are today.  The science and the scientists said a major weather event was forming and was most likely to follow such and such a path and have these characteristics as it unfolds...and some people think that if their predictions are off by 25 miles or an hour or two, or a foot of snow here or there, they've hosed it up.  Oh please.  We were told a major, dangerous weather event was approaching.  A major, dangerous weather event arrived.  Had the warnings not sounded, and had people not taken them seriously, and had the storm followed a slightly different track, then more people would probably be dead today.  Philadelphia and New York should just thank their lucky stars and be glad that they were prepared, because next time they may not be so fortunate.  If you think the meteorologists are dummies, go to school and become one to show them all how it should be done.  Rick.   .


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 27, 2015)

Not a clue what we got, but it was enough. Still snowing, but the low temps and high winds......sucked up some wood.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 27, 2015)

All I know is . . . I will be riding locally this weekend


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 27, 2015)

We are ready in Quebec 8 months of the year. Under 16 inches and we don't use shovels, we use brooms.


Andrew


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 27, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> We are ready in Quebec 8 months of the year. Under 16 inches and we don't use shovels, we use brooms.
> 
> 
> Andrew


You in the path of this one Andrew?


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 27, 2015)

The wind is still howling here, too.  No clue as to amounts (where, or in how many places should I measure?), but it's significant.  The dog has been a trooper about going out, the cats have flatly refused to cross the threshold and cat box duty has been a priority today.  My shop is warm and toasty, I managed to put a significant part of the current project behind me, and with luck will finish it up tomorrow. 

The plows have been by regularly today, other than that only 3-4 vehicles and one snow machine.  That's it.  Days like today are Nature's way of telling us to take a mental health day.  I'm pleased so many had the good sense to comply.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 27, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> You in the path of this one Andrew?


Yes. The eye of the storm is south of me but of course, the tail end always whips around and catches us. Only 8-12 inches.

Considering we normally get 3-4 storms per year of 24+ inches, I don't mind this one.  At least it melts every spring 

Andrew


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 27, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> Yes. The eye of the storm is south of me but of course, the tail end always whips around and catches us. Only 8-12 inches.
> 
> Considering we normally get 3-4 storms per year of 24+ inches, I don't mind this one.  At least it melts every spring
> 
> Andrew


Of course spring comes in July but who's counting right?


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 27, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Of course spring comes in July but who's counting right?


In my 8 winters spent in Gaspe, 3 winters have had barely no snow. That meant we actually had spring! However last winter was rough. We had over 500 cm of snow fall throughout the winter. On May 5th I had 30 cm of snow covering 70% of my back yard...I wanted to vomit. 90% of the province of Quebec have spring..we don't. lol

Andrew


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 27, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> In my 8 winters spent in Gaspe, 3 winters have had barely no snow. That meant we actually had spring! However last winter was rough. We had over 500 cm of snow fall throughout the winter. On May 5th I had 30 cm of snow covering 70% of my back yard...I wanted to vomit. 90% of the province of Quebec have spring..we don't. lol
> 
> Andrew


I was just going to "Like" that but that's rough.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 27, 2015)

And it's not because it's cold...it's because of your Nor'Easters and the ALberta Clippers from Western Canada. We get both!! Just poor luck, bad geographical position 

Don't wanna jack the thread, I'll PM you.


----------



## cybex (Jan 27, 2015)

Ditto. 24+.

Good choice of beer there DT.

Tonight I went with the Shed from VT.


----------



## tigger (Jan 27, 2015)

Just went out to check on the neighborhood. Found a guy in a Jetta wagon in a snow bank........idiot..  National guard has a few hummers here on the island. We got about 20ish inches. My 55 year old, out shape neighbor is trying to clear his driveway with his snowblower. It's not self propelled. I go over and help him with mine and tell him it's easier to help hi now then to do CPR when he has a heart attack.


----------



## cybex (Jan 27, 2015)

tigger said:


> Just went out to check on the neighborhood. Found a guy in a Jetta wagon in a snow bank........idiot..  National guard has a few hummers here on the island. We got about 20ish inches. My 55 year old, out shape neighbor is trying to clear his driveway with his snowblower. It's not self propelled. I go over and help him with mine and tell him it's easier to help hi now then to do CPR when he has a heart attack.


 
LOL

Your a good neighbor


----------



## tigger (Jan 27, 2015)

Settled in with a John Daley (deep eddy iced tea vodka and lemonade). .....


----------



## cybex (Jan 27, 2015)

tigger said:


> Settled in with a John Daley (deep eddy iced tea vodka and lemonade). .....


 
I had to look that one up. Hmmm, I'd make one but short on lemonade. On the list. Sounds tasty!


----------



## tigger (Jan 27, 2015)

I tried one at the golf course this summer. It's basically all I drink now! So good. My wife likes the firefly vodka, I like the deep eddy. Try both to see what you prefer.


----------



## cybex (Jan 27, 2015)

tigger said:


> I tried one at the golf course this summer. It's basically all I drink now! So good. My wife likes the firefly vodka, I like the deep eddy. Try both to see what you prefer.


 
I will !
I just ordered both vodkas online. Hope to have delivered by this weekend in time for the Pats game.


----------



## Knots (Jan 28, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Of course spring comes in July but who's counting right?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 28, 2015)

Daughter at work 10-11 pm last nite, gotta sell that salt and sand? Plymouth, Mass


----------



## ironpony (Jan 28, 2015)

thinking of you........


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 28, 2015)

ironpony said:


> thinking of you........
> 
> 
> View attachment 151931


You'll come looking for me when the next hurricane blows through. I'll have the beer on ice and the wood stove firing


----------



## ironpony (Jan 28, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> You'll come looking for me when the next hurricane blows through. I'll have the beer on ice and the wood stove firing




I will take you up on that, never been to Canada.


----------



## bioman (Jan 28, 2015)

Sunny & 72* here. Sounds like a big mess out east, Hang in there&be safe.


----------



## tomc585 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just got home from work since Monday morning, 16hrs OT and 36hrs DT......cha-ching! Stove went out of course with nobody around to tend it. I got about 24" which is about 2" over the height of my snow-blower, drifts were about 35" but they are fluffy so no issues there. Plenty of seasoned wood in the garage, I keep a 6' hotel linen bin full at all times which holds about 2-3 weeks worth. Its on wheels so it moves around easily if needed.


----------



## DTrain (Jan 28, 2015)

cybex said:


> View attachment 151890
> View attachment 151891
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't yet tried Shed.  My brother brought down a 12 Heady Toppers and 12 Lawson's Sip of Sunshine over the holidays.  Love those VT beers!


----------



## cybex (Jan 28, 2015)

DTrain said:


> Haven't yet tried Shed.  My brother brought down a 12 Heady Toppers and 12 Lawson's Sip of Sunshine over the holidays.  Love those VT beers!


 
Does your Brother live in the Mad River Valley area? Its beautiful up there.


----------



## DTrain (Jan 28, 2015)

cybex said:


> Does your Brother live in the Mad River Valley area? Its beautiful up there.


He lives in Montreal. Always tries to grab us some of it on his way down.  Wish I still had some!


----------



## cybex (Jan 28, 2015)

DTrain said:


> He lives in Montreal. Always tries to grab us some of it on his way down.  Wish I still had some!


 
I'll be looking for it in my travels


----------



## cybex (Feb 1, 2015)

tigger said:


> Settled in with a John Daley (deep eddy iced tea vodka and lemonade). .....


 
Just made one. Already looped. Lol


----------



## tigger (Feb 1, 2015)

They just slide down. Pats better start playing!


----------



## cybex (Feb 1, 2015)

Ya they do! Lol 

What a crazy game it was.


----------



## Knots (Feb 2, 2015)

Here comes some more!  Lemons and lemonade - at least the snow-shoeing is excellent.


----------



## cybex (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like fun there Knots. I'm getting my exercise shoveling! lol


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 2, 2015)

models spit out one after another for Northeast, pretty good one th-fri, biggie next mon-tues. not much agreement with them as there was on this latest one. big rains also come to California.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 2, 2015)

Where I live we are right on the snow/ice line. Had snow overnight and sleet in the AM. Used Toro single stage on the developing slush (great machine for that stuff). By the time I was getting inside it had turned to a full blown ice storm, wonderful. Scraped the truck off and drove into work. There was 3 overturned vehicles and 4 other accidents. Treacherous conditions.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 2, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> There was 3 overturned vehicles and 4 other accidents. Treacherous conditions.


I live in Quebec. Snow/ice/slush is part of my life 4-5 months a year. Not a single accident yet. Proper snow tires and adjusted speed for the road conditions allows for everyone to get home safe and sound. Oh, and did I mention keeping more than 10 feet of space between you and the car in front of you is fairly important when driving 45mph?? lol

Then they can't be driving on Nokian Hakka 8s 

http://www.nokiantires.com/winter-tires/nokian-hakkapeliitta-8/


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> Then they can't be driving on Nokian Hakka 8s



Most states don't allow studded tires on passenger cars.  Or maybe I should say that I KNOW that Illinois doesn't.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 2, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> I live in Quebec. Snow/ice/slush is part of my life 4-5 months a year. Not a single accident yet. Proper snow tires and adjusted speed for the road conditions allows for everyone to get home safe and sound. Oh, and did I mention keeping more than 10 feet of space between you and the car in front of you is fairly important when driving 45mph?? lol
> 
> Then they can't be driving on Nokian Hakka 8s
> 
> http://www.nokiantires.com/winter-tires/nokian-hakkapeliitta-8/



Had a guy slide across into my lane the other day too. Had to ditch it into a snow bank. This was on local roads so no biggie but I have no idea how this guy thought he could do what he tried to do. Today was one of the worst (not the worst) conditions I've ever seen. Mostly because the road looked fairly clear. Still no excuse, I figured out it was bad and drove at an appropriate speed. Guarantee speed was an issue. Some of these knuckleheads were pretty far into the weeds.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 2, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> I figured out it was bad and drove at an appropriate speed


+10000. Most people assume that if it is black, it is pave. That's why black ice kills. I always do break tests when I believe it to be icy just to make sure. The difference between 45 mph and 65 mph is about 4 minutes on my commute to work and is not worth my life. And that coming from a guy who loves to drive fast on paved and closed off snowy roads (no public allowed).


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 2, 2015)

Jags said:


> Most states don't allow studded tires on passenger cars. Or maybe I should say that I KNOW that Illinois doesn't.


I checked out this link: http://drivinglaws.aaa.com/laws/studded-tires/  A quick overview shows that only 10 states prohibit them. And I wouldn't be overly concerned with winter tires as the weather in those states is fairly mild.

In Quebec winter tires are mandatory between December 15th and March 15th. Studded tires have time restrictions (to save the roads when the thaw bwgins). All season tires are good for places that don't go below 5-6 C.

Try these ones out Jags http://www.nokiantires.com/winter-tires/nokian-hakkapeliitta-r2/

Andrew


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> Try these ones out Jags http://www.nokiantires.com/winter-tires/nokian-hakkapeliitta-r2/



I run directional snow tires on my grand cherokee.  I can't recall the brand, but they do a very nice job.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> I checked out this link: http://drivinglaws.aaa.com/laws/studded-tires/  A quick overview shows that only 10 states prohibit them. And I wouldn't be overly concerned with winter tires as the weather in those states is fairly mild.
> 
> In Quebec winter tires are mandatory between December 15th and March 15th. Studded tires have time restrictions (to save the roads when the thaw bwgins). All season tires are good for places that don't go below 5-6 C.
> 
> ...



HehHeh . . . third link I've seen to the Nokians . . . you're not getting a kick back from them are you?  I almost went with Nokians instead of the General Altimax Arctics . . . but the ones I was looking at were made in Russia or something like that . . .


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 2, 2015)

Most Nokians are made in Finland. 

NO kickbacks. Just promoting the best winter tire out there. Great tires = safe ride.


----------



## cybex (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll have to check out those tires out the next go around.

Mounted up some Coppers on my girls Jeep. Her complaints have been reduced fuel mileage and road noise. But that's the trade off for real snow tires. She hasn't gotten stuck yet!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> Most Nokians are made in Finland.
> 
> NO kickbacks. Just promoting the best winter tire out there. Great tires = safe ride.



I was actually surprised to find these particular tires were Russian.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 3, 2015)

I know that Nokian has a factory or two there due to the large population of people using winter tires. Scandinavian countries as well as Russia almost all use winter tires. It's a large consumer basin, saves on export and shipping costs I guess!

Andrew


----------



## ironpony (Feb 3, 2015)

ready....view, check....chair, check....water, check.....Rum, Check


----------



## Jags (Feb 3, 2015)

IP - I hate you just a little bit, right now....


----------



## Ashful (Feb 3, 2015)

Jags said:


> Most states don't allow studded tires on passenger cars.  Or maybe I should say that I KNOW that Illinois doesn't.


My parents always ran studded tires on their RWD cars, up thru the 1990's.  I believe PA still allows them, but they do limit the months you can run them.  I remember installing them Thankgiving, and pulling them off before Easter, every year.  They make an impressive difference on ice, particularly on RWD cars.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 6, 2015)

the more things change the more they stay the same. coastal areas in Jan '15 storm hit almost as hard as '78


----------



## cybex (Feb 6, 2015)

I remember being stuck in a cold house dark house for 4 days. No wood stove, no fireplace and no generator. Eating cold food out of a can. Ran out of milk and bread. We didn't know it was going to be such a big storm. Hmmm, maybe that's why the shelves go bare every time we get hit with a storm. 

In the first week of buying my house, I bought a gen. Then I got a wood stove.
Never again!


----------



## Knots (Feb 7, 2015)

Well - it looks like we're gonna get another spanking.  Supposed to snow from tonight through Monday night.  Some where between a foot or two.

I heard on the radio that Boston had a 7-day record with that big storm and the snow afterwards.  Man - there's some grumpy people down there.  Snow in the city ain't fun.

Now I'm grumpy - I have to try to fly out of Logan Monday morning.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 8, 2015)

Knots said:


> Well - it looks like we're gonna get another spanking.  Supposed to snow from tonight through Monday night.  Some where between a foot or two.
> 
> I heard on the radio that Boston had a 7-day record with that big storm and the snow afterwards.  Man - there's some grumpy people down there.  Snow in the city ain't fun.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain . . . I hate flying out of Logan on a good day . . . on a storm day it may be pretty rough.

Up here I think they're only talking about 4 inches or so.

Took the sled out Friday and Saturday . . . buried it several times . . . almost too much snow . . . or at least too much powdery snow.


----------



## Knots (Feb 8, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> I feel your pain . . . I hate _dislike_ flying out of Logan _anywhere_ on a good day



I'm in aviation safety and I don't worry about crashing - I worry about delays and being packed like cattle.  The flight schedules are so optimized, that one little storm anywhere in the country can snarl the whole mess.

I hear you about the powder.  It's so light and fluffy that the snow-shoeing was a real work-out.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 8, 2015)

gfs, via dr. maue on twitter, thinks the cold over done. like the snow forecast. sorry for the sizing


----------



## Knots (Feb 8, 2015)

Doug MacIVER said:


> gfs, via dr. maue on twitter, thinks the cold over done. like the snow forecast.



So the blue bars are snow depth and the black/red lines are temp?  What's the scale on the bottom?  I'm having a hard time figuring that out - even after my second cup of coffee.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 8, 2015)

Knots said:


> So the blue bars are snow depth and the black/red lines are temp?  What's the scale on the bottom?  I'm having a hard time figuring that out - even after my second cup of coffee.


top liquid precip, bottom snow. bottom total seems to only add 10-12 inches fri. just an old run of the mill one footer. not the two footer that they are yappin about. more talk about the cold against the norms with this model


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 8, 2015)

It's gonna be another storm, nothing new here. Just make sure to have decent winter tires and some wood in the house


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 8, 2015)

My nephew in Haverhill Mass  got up in the Twilight Zone. today's episode "stuck in a snow globe" up to two more ft. for them!


----------



## begreen (Feb 8, 2015)

Doug MacIVER said:


> gfs, via dr. maue on twitter, thinks the cold over done. like the snow forecast. sorry for the sizing
> 
> View attachment 152969


To reduce the sizing, save the image to the desktop or the downloads folder. Then, use the Upload a File button next to the Post Reply button. Upload the image and place the thumbnail in the post.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 8, 2015)

Took my older son to Potsdam this weekend to see college and audition. Its an 8 hr trip for us, the last 2 hrs of which are secondary roads. Off the NY Thruway the first road west is Blue Ridge Rd (aka Donner Pass  ). They pretty much plow it just enough to make it passable then sand. Started snowing hard as soon as we hit it. 90 miles in steady snow, on dark, winding roads I've never been on. At times nobody around for miles. Subie did good but could have used a true winter tire.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 8, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Took my older son to Potsdam this weekend to see college and audition. Its an 8 hr trip for us, the last 2 hrs of which are secondary roads. Off the NY Thruway the first road west is Blue Ridge Rd (aka Donner Pass  ). They pretty much plow it just enough to make it passable then sand. Started snowing hard as soon as we hit it. 90 miles in steady snow, on dark, winding roads I've never been on. At times nobody around for miles. Subie did good but could have used a true winter tire.


Outback, Forester or Legacy?

Andrew


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 8, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> Outback, Forester or Legacy?
> 
> Andrew


Outback, Green and tan, sure you know just what it looks like there's a million of 'em out there. Its the wife's and she teaches so great for her to have the all wheel drive and it works really well. She's due for something new but I think I'll hang onto it for another year then and give to the boy.

Was actually fine but it was a long way to go in a snow storm. Going through the Adirondacks we didn't see a house or car sometimes for 15-20 mi at a time.


----------



## Knots (Feb 9, 2015)

Ain't getting out of Logan today.  

My office is in MA.  They've consistently gotten more snow this winter and had colder temps a couple of times.  I tell 'em: "I'm glad I moved to Maine where the weather's not so bad!".

If they get another 6"-11" from last night/today, as predicted, there are going to be some _GRUMPY_ people down there.  There's no where to put the stuff...


----------



## begreen (Feb 9, 2015)

They are already grumpy! Now getting grumpier.


----------



## Knots (Feb 9, 2015)

begreen said:


> They are already grumpy! Now getting grumpier.



Indeed.  Point taken.


----------



## begreen (Feb 9, 2015)

My SIL is showing signs of serious cabin fever.


----------



## Knots (Feb 9, 2015)

Hah!   We'll swap.  She can fly out tomorrow and I'll stay home and feed the stove.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 9, 2015)

You guys this it's bad in the NE eh? Check out Kitimat BC. 36 hours - 168 cm of snow!


----------



## Knots (Feb 9, 2015)

It's not the amount of snow, it's the disruption of a densely populated area.  When's the last time anyone paid $250,000.00 for a parking space there?

This is why I have a long commute.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 9, 2015)

Went out sledding this past weekend . . . got stuck a whole lot . . . riding the sleds is great . . . getting them out of 2 1/2-3 1/2 feet of snow is not fun.


----------



## cybex (Feb 12, 2015)

Hope this one slides by us. Have had enough!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 12, 2015)

Man oh man it is nice that we're not getting any of this snow lately. We have 2 feet on the ground. Normally by now we've been hammered 5-6 times with 20+ inches. Nothing of the sort this year...the NE states can keep it allll they want.

Andrew


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks a pant load,Andrew?!?


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Feb 12, 2015)

18-24+ predicted for Maine this coming Sunday...

That should give us around 7-8 feet in a 3 week period


----------



## TX-L (Feb 12, 2015)

We are far enough west that we have missed the nor'easters this year so far (but plenty of lake effect).  It's the cold that is really starting to wear people down right now.  It's been below zero at night for 8 of the 11 days of Feb so far -- with the next 5 to be forecast below zero as well.  Friday's and Sunday's highs are supposed to be around -5F with wind. 

And now the good news:  Blaze King don't care, just keep feeding that 4 year old red oak (once per 24 hrs)!!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 12, 2015)

Doug MacIVER said:


> thanks a pant load,Andrew?!?


Hey, you normally send the snow our way...I can't send a damn thing south other than Justin Bieber!


Andrew


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2015)

You did much better with Martin Short and Rush!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 12, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> Hey, you normally send the snow our way...I can't send a damn thing south other than Justin Bieber!
> 
> 
> Andrew


the Montreal express(bad), the heat breaking NW winds in july(nice). watch out for wed. biggie? you'll get yours we are over due for one in close. not really good as rain now would crush a lot of structures.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this place about three miles away?


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> Hey, you normally send the snow our way...I can't send a damn thing south other than Justin Bieber!
> 
> 
> Andrew


Yeah we don't hold that against you, isn't Pam A Canadian?


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 12, 2015)

begreen said:


> You did much better with Martin Short and Rush!


Unfortunately that all happened while I was learning to walk.
We need to do better in this decade!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 12, 2015)

Doug MacIVER said:


> the Montreal express(bad), the heat breaking NW winds in july(nice). watch out for wed. biggie? you'll get yours we are over due for one in close. not really good as rain now would crush a lot of structures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We will keep sending your the Arctic weather. We like sharing that!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 12, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Yeah we don't hold that against you, isn't Pam A Canadian?


I think we can do better than her. Much better..lol


----------



## Ashful (Feb 12, 2015)

cybex said:


> Hope this one slides by us. Have had enough!


Your weather girl looks depressed.


----------



## cybex (Feb 12, 2015)

Joful said:


> Your weather girl looks depressed.



Oh no, not at all. She loves telling us how much snow is coming! They all do!


----------



## cybex (Feb 12, 2015)

cybex said:


> Oh no, not at all. She loves telling us how much snow is coming! They all do!



Lol. This is from last week. Same facial expressions.


----------



## cybex (Feb 12, 2015)

cybex said:


> Lol. This is from last week. Same facial expressions.



Let's see tomorrow morning if I can get a pic of her smiling. I was just taking the snow totals pic from the last 2.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 13, 2015)

Uh oh...I spoke too soon. 55-70cm of snow between Sunday-Monday. Sigh.

Andrew


----------

